# IUI - Temperature



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi all

I was just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this. 

I had my 3rd IUI done on 9th July and ever since 14th July my temperature has been high usually about 37 degrees celsuis. It only ever drops to about 36.5. 

I am not very positive about this cycle unfortunately, got no symptoms like sore boobs or anything although i have got AF pains and cramping and it feels as if she is just around the corner. 

Does temperature rise with fertilisation and implantation? Would it remain at high levels throughout? 

Thanks


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I always temped during my IUI cycle, and my temps were high during my 2ww following my successful IUI. 
A good sign you are pregnant is high temps for over 16 days, plus no af.
Also, it is possible that temps may rise, after implantation, or have a temperature dip,or high, on the day of implantation, but then, its also possible that your temps will stay the same!!
I have done BBT for years, and no chart has ever been the same....
Best of luck, fingers crossed!

Marie xx


----------

